# can't disable viper alarm



## tsloss (Sep 29, 2012)

My son recently bought a car with a viper alarm/starter installed. The key doesn't work to start the car (only the remote starter). He dropped the remote and broke it. Then he used the key to open the door, which promptly set off the alarm. Due to the noise, we disconnected the car battery to avoid waking all the neighbors at 5:30 AM on a Saturday. We contacted the previous owner who does not know where the valet switch is, but we mave have found it (small black button inside glove box). How can we shut off the alarm once we reconnect the battery? As soon as we can get it to stop, we can try to program the new remote we just bought, but not while it's wailing at us (and the neighbors). Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It should not alarm continuously... the siren should time out after a minute or so unless there still is an alarm condition present like an open door... or unless there is a major failure in the system

You could try the valet switch. On mine you press the button within 5 seconds of turning the ignition key off and that will put it in valet mode. not sure if it will do that while the system is alarming tho. Give it a try.

To disconnect it look for some aftermarket fuse holders behind the panels under your steering column... also maybe under the hood near the battery. Pull the fuses.


----------

